# Optimal temperature for cold smoking



## chazbot (Dec 6, 2012)

I am wondering what the lowest and highest internal temp of a cold smoker is for optimal smoke penetration. I've noticed that when the temp is warmer the cheese seems to have a smokier smell coming off the smoker than cheese I've done at lower temp. Using apple wood for 3 hours each,


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2012)

chaz, evening...  I try to warm the cheese to room temp before it goes in the smoke.... No condensation on the cheese when I do that...Then I try to smoke 55-70 deg...  

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 6, 2012)

70 or lower is best, certainly no more than 85.



~Martin


----------



## chazbot (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the come back! So much to learn yet.


----------

